# [hdd] formatage bas niveau. (résolu)

## fo_o

bonjour,

J'ai récupérer deux disques dur de 80go chacun,  mais ils ont subit un petit peu. (perte de la table d'index etc...)

cependant, ils sont fonctionnels. je souhaiterais leur redonner une petite jeunesse en faisant un formatage de bas niveau, dans le but de m'en servir pour du stockage.

il y a un hitachi, et un seagate.

Ne trouvant rien pour faire un formatage bas sous linux, quelqu'un saurait comment s'y prendre ?

merci.   :Smile: 

Edit: on me siffle à l'oreille que dd peux faire l'affaire ?

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb

```

 :Question: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

c'est la réponse que j'allais te donner et je crois de toute facon qu'il n'y a pas plus "bas niveau".Last edited by ryo-san on Tue Oct 30, 2007 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidou2a

Autrement y a les outils proprio des constructeurs (souvent sous disquette si je me trompe pas)

----------

## Temet

Je l'avais fait sur un disque de 12 Go qui, neuf, ne retenait rien... ça avait du prendre 4 heures.

Bonne chance!  :Very Happy: 

PS : il me semble qu'il faut un logiciel constructeur, essaye de chercher sur son site.

----------

## fo_o

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Autrement y a les outils proprio des constructeurs (souvent sous disquette si je me trompe pas)

 

hé hé, c'est ce que je voulais éviter... j'ai pas de lecteur disquette   :Mad: 

sinon dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb ne fait qu'écrire des zéros, il me semble que les utilitaires proprio font d'autre opération encore plus profondes.

et ça n'a pris que 15 minutes, mais il a l'air d'avoir la pêche   :Very Happy: 

je met en résolu, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions à part les utilitaires proprio, et éventuellement dd (à confirmer).

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

"Ultimate Boot CD" possède de nombreux utilitaires de constructeurs  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> "Ultimate Boot CD" possède de nombreux utilitaires de constructeurs 

 

J'allais le dire.

----------

## Scullder

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> c'est la réponse que j'allais te donner et je crois de toute facon qu'il n'y a pas plus "bas niveau".

 

Si, on peut utiliser les utilitaires constructeurs. L'utilitaire seagate (présent sur ultimate boot cd je crois), m'a déjà sauvé un seagate qui avait des secteurs défectueux. En fait, je pense que les utilitaires de formatage bas niveau sont capables de marquer les secteurs défectueux pour qu'ils ne soient pas réutilisés, alors qu'un dd va foirer si il passe sur un secteur défectueux.

----------

## fo_o

arf faudrait que je teste cet utilitaire, la flemme de graver l'iso   :Very Happy: 

je testerait sur l'autre, car celui que j'avais fait avec dd marche du tonnerre, et n'a pas broncher sur les 60go de données qu'il s'est prit.

(j'espere que ça va tenir le coups)

----------

